# What is your favorite bait for your pinfish trap?



## wareagle33 (Oct 13, 2007)

I have typically always used cut whole mullet or squid with decent success. My personal opinion is that location is the most important thing, but wanted to hear what you guys use.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Mullet seems to work the best for us.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I always put old freezer burnt cigar minnows in there. Then after the first day of fishing, I put fish heads in there.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Location and fresh scraps. Chicken works well too, but fresh fish scraps always do the best for me. I like an area with decent current that is at least 7-8ft deep


----------



## wareagle33 (Oct 13, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Location and fresh scraps. Chicken works well too, but fresh fish scraps always do the best for me. I like an area with decent current that is at least 7-8ft deep


Do you think they should already be up in the Bayou's or too early? This will be my first time putting them out this year and I normally have better results a little later in the summer. Also, I like to put them for an overnight soak (typically put them in around 7:00 p.m. and remove at daybreak the next morning). Any thoughts on that as well?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

We always save the trimmings and bellys when we clean fish, put em in quart bags and freeze em. They work great and don't cost any money


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I haven't put anything in a pinfish trap that didn't work well as long as it's in the right place. The pins are thick in the bayous right now, but the average size right now seems to be around 3" off the docks. You can get the bigger ones with hook and line a little deeper easily though if that's what you're after.

Over night is always fruitful for me.


----------



## wareagle33 (Oct 13, 2007)

BY Ryan said:


> I haven't put anything in a pinfish trap that didn't work well as long as it's in the right place. The pins are thick in the bayous right now, but the average size right now seems to be around 3" off the docks. You can get the bigger ones with hook and line a little deeper easily though if that's what you're after.
> 
> Over night is always fruitful for me.


Cool. I plan on putting both of mine out tonight and will give a report on the bait fishing as well as the offshore fishing. I'm sure we will try to pick up some bigger baits if possible too.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

thats what i save king macks for, works great.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Chicken neck bones... cheap and hard for them to get the meat off.

X2 on lots of pins right now. We had easily 40 in the livewell when we went out last weekend


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

always heard that pinfish will not go in traps at night, any truth to that? have always set mine before dark with what ever was around cigs,pogies heads, tails, backs and usually had enough to fish with


----------



## economan (Nov 4, 2011)

I usuallly stop buy Joe Patti's and by 2 dollars of fish heads or backbones. Works every time.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Panty hose stuffed with sardines.....draws them in from wayyyy off....canned sardines


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Pinfish will go in a trap at night. Our boat is docked at the mouth of bayou Chico and I can catch them year round. In the winter I catch them deeper off the bow of the boat, this time of year I catch them off the finger piers maybe 4 ft deep. The pinfish around our boat are spoiled, they love old fried chicken. Greasy and doesn't "melt" in the water. I can load a trap in about 4-6 hour soak.


----------

